# Surprise Foal!



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Exciting! Glad you caught it before the baby arrived!

Just out of curiosity, how is it that the previous owners did not know?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh wow!!! Well, Congrats on your surprise! 

Look forward to seeing that baby


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> Exciting! Glad you caught it before the baby arrived!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how is it that the previous owners did not know?


I have the same thoughts. 
As soon as I realized it wasn't just a grass belly, I googled the pervious owner just to see if she even owned a stallion... And it turns out she does. 
I contacted her right away and let her know my suspicions. She said, "She escaped once. Although it would seem unlikely, it IS possible." 

Ha! There ya have it.:?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She was determined to have a baby. LOL

Looking forward to seeing more pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think every one popped onto this thread because they were hopping for a baby XD


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Shefff said:


> I have the same thoughts.
> As soon as I realized it wasn't just a grass belly, I googled the pervious owner just to see if she even owned a stallion... And it turns out she does.
> I contacted her right away and let her know my suspicions. She said, "She escaped once. Although it would seem unlikely, it IS possible."
> 
> Ha! There ya have it.:?


The stallion is very nice. Yeah, you would think she would have wondered a little bit more if a mare turned up in a stallion's area. Most stallion owners would know that it is possible. Hmmm..... Sorry, this is a peeve of mine. But looks like you will have a nice baby. Congrats!

Are you thinking of registering the foal? Just wanted to ask because sometimes we get so excited and haven't thought about it. I am not a breeder so I know nothing of this sort, but do you have to get something from the stallion owner to do so? Maybe someone else will know. I'm only thinking of the value of the foal due to having to spend money on mare care and foal care. Value is not everything but just in case you ever wanted to sell, you will have a registered foal.

BTW, I am very glad you caught it!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope the baby gets the stallions tail! .. and his facial markings, I love his.


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> The stallion is very nice. Yeah, you would think she would have wondered a little bit more if a mare turned up in a stallion's area. Most stallion owners would know that it is possible. Hmmm..... Sorry, this is a peeve of mine. But looks like you will have a nice baby. Congrats!
> 
> Are you thinking of registering the foal? Just wanted to ask because sometimes we get so excited and haven't thought about it. I am not a breeder so I know nothing of this sort, but do you have to get something from the stallion owner to do so? Maybe someone else will know. I'm only thinking of the value of the foal due to having to spend money on mare care and foal care. Value is not everything but just in case you ever wanted to sell, you will have a registered foal.
> 
> BTW, I am very glad you caught it!


Yes, I will be registering the foal. The stallion's owner actually suggested it when we spoke. I appreciate you mentioning that though. 

...And I do believe we're on the same page; If you're going to own a stallion, be responsible and accountable for his actions. lol


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I think every one popped onto this thread because they were hopping for a baby XD


I will post pics the min he/she is born... I promise!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

ooohhh... interesting.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, another appy baby! Awesome! Is she bagging up at all? She should be if she is going to have one the first week of March. She certainy is large! Welcome!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck and welcome to the realm of horsey grand motherhood  lol Hope all turns out well that stud is super pretty!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm in heaven, sooo many babies due this year)

What registry would she be registered with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Shefff said:


> Yes, I will be registering the foal. The stallion's owner actually suggested it when we spoke. I appreciate you mentioning that though.
> 
> ...And I do believe we're on the same page; If you're going to own a stallion, be responsible and accountable for his actions. lol


In this case it rather sounds like it was the mare's actions... :lol: sorry I couldn't resist!

I hope all goes well with foaling, it should be a nice foal.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Surprises are always fun. I'm glad to hear the foal has a chance, even being an "oops". Good luck on it, I'll be stalking around for a while. xD Until I am needed.


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, another appy baby! Awesome! Is she bagging up at all? She should be if she is going to have one the first week of March. She certainy is large! Welcome!


She is starting to. I've got a foal-experienced person helping me. (Thank God!) We've been checking on her daily. This will be my first.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Just subbing, I love the stud. He's gorgeous. You're mare is very pretty too. Her rat tail makes her all the more different and beautiful.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

:lol:Subbing for the foal


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry you were put in this situation, but good for you for getting help and congrats on the foal  can't wait to see him/her!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

in some states if a stallion services a mare even if you didnt want it they can request you pay a stud fee or surrender the foal. I hope you can work things out with the stud owner.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

subbing...
This will be a neet baby to see Love those spotted babies!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

How do you sub lol? i want to keep reading and listening to this post


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tayz said:


> How do you sub lol? i want to keep reading and listening to this post


Just by posting in the thread you subscribe to it. People will say that if they don't have anything to say but they want to subscribe.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

amp23 said:


> Just by posting in the thread you subscribe to it. People will say that if they don't have anything to say but they want to subscribe.


 
Now see...I thought they were "subbing" at like a school. I get it now:rofl: I was wondering why all these people kept post they were subbing. Oh jeez.......I need some more sleep!


Can't wait to see that baby!!


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm in heaven, sooo many babies due this year)
> 
> What registry would she be registered with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Appaloosa Sport Horse Association


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> in some states if a stallion services a mare even if you didnt want it they can request you pay a stud fee or surrender the foal. I hope you can work things out with the stud owner.


Oh geez! I'd throw a fit if she asked me to surrender the foal... It's too late now, I'm beyond attached. lol

The stallion's owner hasn't hinted towards anything like that. In fact, she mentioned she might be interested in purchasing it if I didn't want to keep it.
Considering the circumstances, everyone (the stallions owner and I) has been very polite about the whole thing. 


But you never know... If that baby comes out with wings or one horn, I bet she'd want it back.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Shefff said:


> Oh geez! I'd throw a fit if she asked me to surrender the foal... It's too late now, I'm beyond attached. lol
> 
> The stallion's owner hasn't hinted towards anything like that. In fact, she mentioned she might be interested in purchasing it if I didn't want to keep it.
> Considering the circumstances, everyone (the stallions owner and I) has been very polite about the whole thing.
> ...


she's not alowed to buy it, because I'm going to steel it! That is hopefully going to be one flashy baby! 

*praying for a spotted colt*


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like it was your lucky day. Both the mare and stallion are really nice horses.


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

Subbing - from the looks of the two parents, that is going to be one beautiful little baby. Good luck!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Shefff said:


> Oh geez! I'd throw a fit if she asked me to surrender the foal... It's too late now, I'm beyond attached. lol
> 
> The stallion's owner hasn't hinted towards anything like that. In fact, she mentioned she might be interested in purchasing it if I didn't want to keep it.
> Considering the circumstances, everyone (the stallions owner and I) has been very polite about the whole thing.
> ...


In my opinion, the previous owner probably feels like a doof for not knowing! If she doesn't, she should! Especially if she didn't even have her checked afterwards. How do babies get made? What made her think that she wasn't bred? Did she show signs of heat? Then again, would a vet check have caught it at the time of purchase?

I don't know. But I'm glad it seems to be working out.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Subbing so I can see the foal!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just FYI there is a way to subscribe to threads without having to post... right at the top of the thread is a little drop down menu called "Thread Tools" Click on that and then click "Subscribe to this Thread" Easy and you don't have to post "sub" or "subscribing" all the time!


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

*Update*

Update: Her bag is growing! She may end up foaling at the end of this month, sooner than I thought. Here are some pics I took today. 

-I'm going to go ahead and apologize to subscribers hoping to see a baby pic... soon enough!!!-

Big mare is BIG.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow! She is huge! Good luck...can't wait to see pics


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****. You JUST found out she was bred? She's HUGE. That'd be one heck of a grass belly. She's super cute.


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

*Bad news*

Here it goes...

To my surprise (and everyone else helping me with the situation,) LuLu foaled last night. We found the little filly this morning... and she didn't make it. She never even made it out of the sac. :'(

We removed the filly from the barn and broke the sac. One of her legs was folded back and the other one was forward, as it should be. 

For those of you still wonder what the baby looked like- she looked EXACTLY like her momma; Solid black, faint white snowflakes on her hips, striped hooves, and one sock on one of her hind legs. 

Sorry for the bad news after all the hype. I'm very disappointed. 
...but the good news is my mare is doing just fine and she did pass the placenta. She keeps running back to the barn looking around, which is sad, but she is in good health. 

Thanks for all the support anyways!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh man!!! I'm so sorry! Hope all is well for you and your mare in the coming days.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss... its unfortunate these things happen...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe, im so very sorry. That is very hard. So glad LuLu is okay. I wonder what went wrong. Poor LuLu.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

That is heartbreaking  I'm so sorry...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awww, sorry about the filly, that is so sad & disapointing. When I read the part about her escaping with her previous owner who also had a stud, I knew at once why she escaped. Mares in heat will escape to be bred if given a chance.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Must have been extremely difficult and hard. Really too bad. Glad LuLu is okay.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

OHMAIGAWD:shock: I am VERY sorry for your loss  Hope your mare is doing well, i cant imagine what you both are going through... 

Shes up there running with the herd, looking down on mum and you <3 
Rest in peace little filly... Did you name her?


----------



## Shefff (Jan 30, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> OHMAIGAWD:shock: I am VERY sorry for your loss  Hope your mare is doing well, i cant imagine what you both are going through...
> 
> Shes up there running with the herd, looking down on mum and you <3
> Rest in peace little filly... Did you name her?


I named her Dovahkiin (pronounced doh-vah-keen) and was going to call her "Dovah." It's from the computer game, Skyrim. In the game a Dovahkiin is a rare individual born with the soul of a dragon. Dorky of me, I know. My Husband plays the game and I told him he could name the foal.. (so he would get attached too  But I thought it was rather fitting since this is the chinese year of the dragon. 

RIP little Dovah!!!!

I have all this foal fever I don't know what to with now!  So sad. She would've been a great horse! And poor LuLu...


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, I'm a dork too and play Skyrim, lol. That would have been a great name for a great little filly!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

This makes me so sad... I honestly cant even imagine what your poor mama i goon through... give her a hug from me


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear about that. Hope the mare is ok.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Wish it had turned out better and I hope your mare makes a full recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a friend who bought a mare and a month later, she gave birth. No one knew she was pregnant. Previous owner said she got out and in with the stallion but "didn't think she was pregnant." Even had her checked and ultrasounded. The mare was thin already and we were all completely shocked. 

When the baby came, he was healthy but the unfortunately the mare had no milk and rejected him. Sadly and much to our disappointment, he passed after three days. We tried everything to keep him here with us but was not meant to be. It was a complete roller coaster ride and very, very hard emotionally. We were all devastated. 

It is very sad and I understand your loss. Again, I am glad that LuLu is healthy. And know too, that she will bounce back.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang, that is upsetting Shefff... One thing I hate about being so active on this horse forum is you see the ups and the downs. Everyday someone has to update their thread with something as tradgic as losing a foal I count my blessings. I hope LuLu gives up on her baby search and goes back to being a horse. So sorry you had to go through something like this.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! Glad lulu is doing well though.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear the news of your loss:-(


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Shefff said:


> Here it goes...
> 
> To my surprise (and everyone else helping me with the situation,) LuLu foaled last night. We found the little filly this morning... and she didn't make it. She never even made it out of the sac. :'(
> 
> ...


that is heartbreaking


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

What a perfect name for what would have been a perfect little flly


----------

